# 11 Speed....disk brakes



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Shimano Dura-Ace Di2: 11-speed And Disc Brakes For 2013? - BikeRadar

I read through this and by the time I was done I was dizzy. A 747 will be less complicated than a Shimano equipped bike in a few years judging by this.
.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

11spd is known tech, Shimano electronic is race and consumer proven and the rest really doesn't seem much different to what independant fabricators are already doing. Seems like Shimano are embracing being innovative again.
Shimano will therefore have a top of the line full electronic 11spd group like Campag in 2013 but also Ultegra and likely 105 too, so one/two notches up for Shimano.
Shimano factory discs are the logical progression for CX/Touring use and given Campy has only just re-introduced Cantis to their line it's another notch up to Shimano...


----------

